# Broadcom announces BCM23550 Quad Core chip aimed at entry-level Android Smartphones



## Empirial (Jun 13, 2013)

Broadcom has announced their first quad-core chip that is aimed at mid-range mass market customers. The Broadcom BCM23550 would directly compete with MediaTek MT6589 that is being used on most of the affordable Android smartphones. Broadcom signed up for ARMv7 and ARMv8 Architecture licenses earlier this year. The new chip uses Broadcom’s own VideoCore IV technology with support for OpenGL ES 2.0 3D graphics processing, that is used in most of their chips including the BCM28155 on the Galaxy Grand Duos. 

This has 1.2 GHz quad-core ARM Cortex A7 processor, support for HSPA+ (HSPDA: 21Mbps; HSUPA 5.8 Mbps) connectivity, NFC, 12MP still imaging, Dual SIM support and 1080p HD video capture and playback. It also enables superior voice call quality with support for Wideband-AMR (HD Voice) and advanced voice call quality enhancement technologies, including dual-mic for noise cancellation. 

Highlights of the Broadcom BCM23550 quad-core chip :

¤1.2GHz Quad-Core A7 CPU with ARM NEON technology
¤21 Mbps HSPA+ downstream connectivity, 5.8 Mbps of upstream connectivity
¤Optimized for the Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
¤Dual HD display support with 720p LCD and external HD panel via Wi-Fi Miracast-capable displays
¤VideoCore IV GPU for enhanced 3D gaming and other graphics-rich applications
¤Supports up to 12-megapixel camera
¤High quality H.264 full HD (1080p 30 fps) video recording and playback
¤HD voice support for high-quality voice calls with advanced dual-mic noise cancellation technology
¤GPS/GLONASS, WLAN , MEMS, and Cell ID for the best indoor/outdoor location
¤NFC solution supports all major NFC specifications including NFC Forum, EMVCo, and the China UnionPay QuickTap mobile wallet
¤Lowest power 3G/2G dual SIM-dual standby to enable global markets
¤Compliant with ARM TrustZone and GlobalPlatform for system-level security

The Broadcom BCM23550 chip is in sampling
stage and the production is expected Q3 2013

Source : Broadcom announces BCM23550 quad-core chip aimed at entry-level Android Smartphones


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

This is great news but we need is some major players like Samsung, Sony, HTC, or LG to adopt this.. not someone like Micromax or even Lenovo..
That way, it can achieve "mainstream" status faster and have a healthy development community.. Also, this has to be priced appropriately, and NOT OVERPRICED !!!
The MT6589 was great for it's price but it failed to gather any community support (No i dont mean those stock modded roms developed by wanna be developers).. 
No MT6589 device has a working Cyanogenmod as of today..
So, unless some major players adopt this, itll never  achieve it's true potential..
altho, Sammy might use this as they have used broadcomm chips in the past..


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 13, 2013)

is the GPU perform better than powerVR 544 used in mediatek 6589 devices?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 13, 2013)

A bad chipset as it has the same GPU as the dual core version of it which is in Grand and S II Plus.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

you cant call that GPU "bad".. It scored a whooping 58.8 FPS in nenamark2.. I know I know benchmarks dont tell the whole story but its better than SGX544 single core atleast and 58.8 isnt a small feat.. Its far from what id say "bad"


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2013)

so finally in 2014, entry level devices should be able to drive 720p-1080p display, provided Samsung (one of the biggest customer of broadcom SOC) moves its lazy ass from HVGA/WVGA displays.



kartikoli said:


> is the GPU perform better than powerVR 544 used in mediatek 6589 devices?



singlecore NO. if dualcore then yes.


----------

